# Manhood.... Take it or leave it?



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I have always had male labs and have been very happy with them as far as performance and have been happy to deal with the male tendencies they are known for. However, now I have a 16 month old that is just a pain in the a88! Can't keep him home, tries to mount pretty much anything with a pulse, failing as a companion miserably in general. 

I would like opinions on whether to neuter a waterfowl dog that will see 80 days a year and is expected to perform? Will it affect drive, weight gain ect? Pros, Cons, any info is helpful.

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Chuck,

Here's a bunch of opinions on this. I have never neutered my hunting dogs, but I don't think I would hesitate to do it if it would benefit both of us. (There are other links in this thread that may be useful also)
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/...should-i-neuter-future-hunting-trial-dog.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Get him fixed,but get him layed first


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've had them both ways and all neutering does to the dog is take away some distractions. Your dog will be more focused on you and will be a better dog. It's a no-brainer decision if you are considering neutering your dog.

If the dog gains weight, feed him less and/or exercise him more. That's on you. Neutering won't make one lick of difference in his ability to hunt and retrieve.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I've had them both ways and all neutering does to the dog is take away some distractions. Your dog will be more focused on you and will be a better dog. It's a no-brainer decision if you are considering neutering your dog.
> 
> If the dog gains weight, feed him less and/or exercise him more. That's on you. Neutering won't make one lick of difference in his ability to hunt and retrieve.


This mirrors my experience with hounds as well......+1 for cut'em out.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Better get him fixed before you get knocked up.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Chuck: If you don't plan on using him for breeding, best to get him fixed. You will notice the difference in a couple of weeks as soon as the hormones disappear. He will be much calmer and obey you commands much better. You are the one who will effect weight gain, feed him the right feed and give him plenty of work outs and he will remain trim and fit. Had a Bloodhound Tracker who was like your dog until I had him fixed them he was a great dog and an awesome tracker.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a two year old male GWP. He's never a problem, he never tries to mount anything, and he's a perfect gentleman around people and other dogs. He's going in to get neutered in the morning. Why? He's not going to be bred, and he's not ever going to figure out how. Cutting a dog makes them a better animal. Period. Just like horses. All the wives tales you've heard about a dog being negatively affected by being neutered are just that, wives tales. It doesn't effect their ability to hunt, smell, retrieve, track, swim, keep weight off, nuthin! It also sounds like your dog needs his ass beat a time or two...:twisted:


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

> All the wives tales you've heard about a dog being negatively affected by being neutered are just that, wives tales.


Neutering & wives tales, hmmmm? It has suspect written all over it


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I echo the same, get him cut. My dog now is the best disciplined dog I have ever had and I think having him fixed at about 7 months is part of that. He is a lab of about 110 lbs, tallest lab I have ever seen, use to be much larger, but vet said to cut portions down to 6 cups/day and now looks and does great.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I never cut a dog... If there is a problem and taking the nutz is the fix you best not have a dog! Be a better owner/trainer....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't see it having any effect on the drive of the dog-
My older Pudel Pointer is turning 6- still is intact because he has never given me a reason to to clip him- the new pup in 8 mo. if he gives me a reason by 2 I probably will-


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

For minute, looking at the title of the thread, I was afraid you would ask something about human manhood, such as being recoil sensitive

Fortunately, you didn't ask that question, so I don't have to admit to being a recoil wimp.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd wait until he's two before you have him cut. Both males and females need the hormones to signal when certain bones are are to stop growing. There's plenty of info out there and it's probably a good idea you read up on it. You can make up your own mind after reading.


----------

